# How much is the rent for a House or an Apartment in Lingayen, Pangasinan?



## anthonyluwis (Nov 19, 2016)

I would like to know the rent amount for unfurnished and furnished house / apartment in Lingayen, Pangasinan. Close to the Pangasinan Capitol Building area or to the Lingayen town. 

Would appreciate any info. 

Thank you.


----------

